# My New Bike 2008 Spesh p.1.



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

My new Bike 2008 specialized P.1 with Hope Mono M4's just need to cut the bars down as they are really wide....... Hope you like


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

get rid of the reflector, homie!

edit:

Nice bike though... i know you have a better quality camera to take pics with (it is 2008)


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL i missed that one , the pedel and wheen reflecters were gone and the compulsary bell that sellers have to put on bikes before selling them in england, its raining here so not being out yet apart from the car to the house which is about 30 seconds Yep its the new 2008 model i dont have a better camera its not a bad camera i used just bad lighting.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

How mch does it weigh? with the HOPES?


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Just cut 2 inch off the handlebars (1" each side) feels a lot better, no idea of the weight, sorry, i dont have any scales not even bathroom scales, tho.i will say the front end feels quite heavy but think its cuz im used to either bmx or full sus free ride machines this is intended as my do it all bike as i have had to cut down from having 6 bikes 2 two after getting married so i have this (replacement for my full sus marrin as some scally knicked it from the train station) and a cheepo race bike for commuting to work

Upgrades planned for the summer are some new pedels (dmr v12's) new forks (im ot sure what to get yet but heard the included arnt that good and would be nice to lose some weight?) and new grips and seat (white will look awful in a week or two of riding) and a new rear tire (something with a knobbly tread)) as it suits my riding style better.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool.... you can even guesstimate the weight of the bike? 31, 32, 33LB's?

cool, when i get mine, i'm leaving it stock.... i may change the pedals and saddle but that's it, i'm also getting rid of the front brake!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

dtufino said:


> Cool.... you can even guesstimate the weight of the bike? 31, 32, 33LB's?
> 
> cool, when i get mine, i'm leaving it stock.... i may change the pedals and saddle but that's it, i'm also getting rid of the front brake!


Ive really no idea its not too heavy just unbalanced but look here 
http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=98744&page=5
this might help see post #46


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

nice ride yo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frickin sweet.............


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

That bike was my regular gas-station-shuttle when we had one in stock for about two weeks. Rides really nice, very silent, and I think that frame in particular feels really compliant. The fork isn't that nice though, heavy and undersprung, in my opinion. I ride a higher end Marz DJ, which I think rides awesome, but I don't like the heavy front end either. 

Anyway, good purchase, congrats. My homeboy is getting one later this week. He'll probably chop the bars an inch or two, swap the fork, and throw away the brakes...will probably wind up pretty lite!


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

nice ride...i likes!


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

i just realized, they come with Specailized Tires...... those things are terrible... for some Odd reason they make the front wheel look like a 24 and rear as a 26.. very odd indeed! lol

get some Kendas or Maxxis on there!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah the tires are pretty horrible and being specialized they will last a life time, front and back are different type of tyres and the front is 2.3 the rear 2.2 they look odd in the picture above bu not as bad in real life, BTW thanks for all the +ive coments


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

dtufino said:


> i just realized, they come with Specailized Tires...... those things are terrible... for some Odd reason they make the front wheel look like a 24 and rear as a 26.. very odd indeed! lol
> 
> get some Kendas or Maxxis on there!


It not the tyres (obviously), think its an optical illusion caused by the frame shape


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm putting Kenda's 2.3 on mine front and back!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*1st ride*

took the dog for a walk in the woods / fields today and took my new toy it was a blat to ride in parts, very smooth and handles fairly well apart from being front heavy, only problem was the tires / tyres, its rained here in sunny old England (Yorkshire) for the last 4 days solid i had no control on the many muddy sections the tires had no grip what so ever in deep mud and was the bike was sliding everywhere, but i am happy with my purchase just need to make a few adjustments when time permits and give her a quick clean.. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i have that bike!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

spzero said:


> took the dog for a walk in the woods / fields today and took my new toy it was a blat to ride in parts, very smooth and handles fairly well apart from being front heavy, only problem was the tires / tyres, its rained here in sunny old England (Yorkshire) for the last 4 days solid i had no control on the many muddy sections the tires had no grip what so ever in deep mud and was the bike was sliding everywhere, but i am happy with my purchase just need to make a few adjustments when time permits and give her a quick clean.. lol :thumbsup:


i wouldnt expect those tires to have any grip in the slop. there for hardpack DJs


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it just me or is your chain purple? sweet ride :eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

spzero said:


> Is it just me or is your chain purple? sweet ride :eekster:


yep sure is


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep sure is


thought u were banned?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

snowforner15 said:


> thought u were banned?


 :lol: .


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

spzero said:


> Is it just me or is your chain purple? sweet ride :eekster:


yeah its a purple SS KMC, purple animal hamiltons. its an oldish pictures since i dont have my shadow conspiracy purple seat post in and new spank white lock ons

lowering my fork on monday to 65.
will be pimp


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Windowlicker said:


> yeah its a purple SS KMC, purple animal hamiltons. its an oldish pictures since i dont have my shadow conspiracy purple seat post in and new spank white lock ons
> 
> lowering my fork on monday to 65.
> will be pimp


is that the Stock Fork you are lowering?


----------



## _EdsE_ (Jan 25, 2008)

I have ordered the Specialized P.1 aswel. I'll receive him in a few days. I was wondering how you keep your saddle and handle bar grips so clean and white? 

Thnx.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Why are you lowering the fork? The P-bikes steer wicked fast already and that's just going to make it faster.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

that thing's rad!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Lowering the fork is going to make that already low BB height even lower... like scraping the ground low.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

it doesnt scrape the ground,
ive tried


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's an exaggeration... The point is that the p1 already has a very low BB height.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

here's mine, i'm leaving like this... for some reason i can Bunny hop higher with this bike than i can with any other DJer...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

tight bike dog, i was going to buy one but i decided not to.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's an exaggeration... The point is that the p1 already has a very low BB height.


i realize.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

dtufino nice ride you got there looking good, 

EDIT:
just being out on ride with wife and dog, heres a few pics, I was doing some flatland type stuff but hard to tell from pics, these digital cameras are a bit slow. Also note new valve caps (silver dice)  LOL


----------



## gomuckafoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Windowlicker said:


> i have that bike!


nice bike, what kind of pedals r those?


----------



## trails_Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

About 2 months, and several crashes into it, I think my 08 P1 needs some new wheels. Anyone have pics/ideas of a rim color? Any suggestions for rims?

I was thinking TBC Revolutions only b/c they are cheap and supposedly strong (since I am not light weight). Maybe get their white rim, red hub set.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

spzero said:


> Yeah the tires are pretty horrible and being specialized they will last a life time, front and back are different type of tyres and the front is 2.3 the rear 2.2 they look odd in the picture above bu not as bad in real life, BTW thanks for all the +ive coments


To tell you the truth, those are by far the best urban tires made. Kenda's, maxxis, bontrager, nothing touches them. But if you're going for dirt get some kenda small blocks


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

well update time.
After the winter and an accident (came off ladders and bust my legs pretty bad) I was itching to get some riding done and decided to throw caution to the wind and slam a peg on the rear axle for some serious fun. got a light steel GT peg and installed on chain side after a few bad attempts i was doing some slick grinds and after some further abuse things got a bit wobbely i thought the axle had snapped but no the nut had lossened (despite anti rotating pins on the pegs) i had done the nut up pretty tight to start with.

but just so others know that so long as the axle nuts are done up real tight (swinging on the ratchet) the standard hubs have held up real well with a peg and some serious grinding on metal / concrete / marble / wood 

EXCELLENT


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice my mate has that bike
Some advice, lose those stock spesh p rims quickly, they are weak as piss.
My mate has buckled the S^&t outta his


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*++++++1*



chooofoojoo said:


> To tell you the truth, those are by far the best urban tires made. Kenda's, maxxis, bontrager, nothing touches them. But if you're going for dirt get some kenda small blocks


+100000:thumbsup:

I put My life on the line daily with those tires and they are awesome!!!


----------

